# Fascinate Connecting to Computer



## erricccccc (Jan 17, 2012)

So im running THS 6.5 on my Fascinate with Glitch B5, and yesterday i tried to connect to phone to my computer and it said unrecognized device, it charges though. I re installed the Samsung drivers and it still wouldn't work, does anyone know what could be the issue? Its never done this before or had any issues similar to this. So any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## sageDieu (Jun 16, 2011)

download the Java sdk, and then the android sdk. (android sdk relies on Java, both of these can be found through google) after you install the Java one, install the android one, then scroll down in the manager for it and install the google USB drivers. that should fix it.

Sent from my AOKP SCH-i500


----------



## erricccccc (Jan 17, 2012)

thanks man!


----------



## erricccccc (Jan 17, 2012)

Windows still says USB device not recognized...


----------



## erricccccc (Jan 17, 2012)

so my device is bricked, which isn't a big deal but what is, is that windows wont recognize the device. So i cant Odin back at all..... looks like i wont have a phone for a feel weeks


----------



## sageDieu (Jun 16, 2011)

strange... pretty sure these things don't get bricked hardly ever. try a different USB cord, those things get messed up all the time and cause that error. also try googling cm7 drivers, nexus s drivers, something along those lines. when the USB not recognized error shows up go to device manager in windows and go to the USB device that has the yellow error icon. hit update driver software, tell it to do it manually, then direct it to the folder with the download of cm7 drivers or whatever if you can find those.

Sent from my AOKP SCH-i500


----------



## hank3fan (Sep 16, 2011)

I'm having an issue getting Odin to recognize my phone. I can get my computer to recognize my phone, just not Odin. I'm currently running milestone 4 on a fascinate.Edit: Sage, I've followed your instructions and want able to get that to work.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## puk3n (Jun 12, 2011)

have you tried uninstalling the drivers? do a quick registry clean, reboot. try a different usb port if your certain your cable is good. i have a laptop thats fussy about certain ports. i recall having this issue on AOKP build 28, but rather than troubleshoot it i flashed CM9 Kangs nightlies and all is well.
the nexus drivers...http://androiddriver...exus-s-drivers/<-----try those


----------

